# Happy Birthday Gracie!



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Six years old today! 

Our annual tradition, her portrait with her birthday card (the same one over and over, she does not seem to mind...)

 Fran


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow! what a beautiful cat! Happy B Day, Gracie


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a beautiful girl! Happy birthday Gracie!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Beautiful Gracie!


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Aww what a beautiful act Happy Birthday Gracie!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

She is absolutely beautiful! She looks so soft, I just want to snuggle her! Happy birthday Gracie!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Happy birthday Gracie! She looks so huggable.


----------



## bryan123 (Jun 11, 2010)

Aww! Shes adorable.. Happy birthday Gracie


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Such a pretty girl! I adore that coloring! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday Gracie! I love her name and she is BEAUTIFUL!!!! I am beginning to have a thing for gray kitties, maybe because I've never had one. One day! Right now I have 3 plus a feral and a dog, so my house is full, so I will enjoy looking and hearing about all the gray kitties here


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Love the birthday card tradition. Happy birthday Gracie.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Gracie, you are a beautiful girl! Happy birthday.


----------

